# EPOS Verfahrsätze von CPU314C-2 PN/DP an Sinamics CU310 PN übertragen ohne FB283



## Shun (7 November 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon eine ganze Weile mit diesemThema und zwar wie ich Verfahrsätze in S7 eingeben und anschließend an die Sinamics CU übergeben kann.
Das ganze läuft via Profinet und das Telegramm 111. Mit in Starter (bzw in der Sinamics CU) hinterlegten Verfahrsätzen habe ich bereits erfolgreich gearbeitet. Da ich nun aber ein paar Postionsparameter manuell eingegeben möchte bin ich nicht sicher, ob dies weiterhin auf diese Art und Weise möglich ist.

Ich arbeite wie im Titel schon stehend ohne den von Siemens bereitgestellten FB283, da ich so eine bessere Kontrolle habe, was tatsächlich geschieht. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Hardware:
- Sinamics Power Module 340: (6SL3210-1SB12-3AA0)
- Sinamics Control Unit 310 PN (6SL3040-0LA01-0AA1)
- Servomotor mit Inkrementalgeber (1FK7022-5AK21-1DG0)


----------



## offliner (7 November 2011)

Schau mal im Funktionshandbuch (glaub ich) unter Kommunikation, da steht beschrieben, wie die azyklische Kommunikation mit Datensatz lesen/schreiben funktioniert. Anders wird´s nicht gehen. Genau das mach auch der FB283


----------



## Shun (8 November 2011)

Danke schonmal. Ich habe mir das angesehen, aber mir ist noch unklar wie genau die Datenübertragung an den Antrieb abläuft. Bei der normalen zyklischen Kommunikation wird das über das Telegramm 111 gesteuert, aber wie funktioniert das azyklisch genau? Ich werde aus dem Handbuch leider nicht so ganz schlau.
Für die Telegramm PZD gibt man ja einen Eingangs- und Ausgangsadressbereich an. Wird für den Datensatzübertragung nun nochmal ein Telegramm hinzugefügt und welche Bausteine müssten für die Übertragung genutzt werden? Ich komme einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## Shun (9 November 2011)

Kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## elifendt (12 Juli 2012)

Servus,

hast du dein Problem jetzt gelöst? Bin gerade auch dabei Verfahrsätze von der SPS an den Starter zu übergeben. Allerdings funktioniert das bei mir nur sporadisch und meistens nur ein Verfahrsatz. Hat es bei dir letztendlich funktioniert?

Grüße
elifendt


----------



## Shun (12 Juli 2012)

Hi,
also ich hab es anders gelöst, indem ich einfach Sollwerte via MDI übergeben habe und die Zeitabhängigkeit über Timer und so in der SPS gesteuert habe. Habe mir quasi einen DB angelegt, in dem ich die Verfahrsätze hinterlegt habe und diese dann nach belieben abrufen kann. Is nicht die beste Lösung, aber ist ausreichend für die meisten Anwendungen. Solange du keine extrem schnellen Prozesse hast bekommst du da kein Probleme.


----------



## IBFS (12 Juli 2012)

Shun schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich hab es anders gelöst, indem ich einfach Sollwerte via MDI übergeben habe u......



Die Flexibilität mittels MDI ist wesentlich größer als mit Verfahrsätzen.  Gerade wenn man am Display bei Teachen ständig die Zielwerte anpassen muss,
müßte man bei Verfahrsätzen ständig den gesamten Satzvorat hin und herspielen. Speziell beim Einschalten oder Neustarten der Maschine habe ich
zur Sicherheit immer alle Verfahrsätze vom Antrieb in die SPS kopiert. Aber bei dieser doppelten Buchführung kann man schnell mal in die falsche
Richtung kopieren.

Daher ist mir MDI lieber.

Frank


----------



## elifendt (12 Juli 2012)

Bei uns ist die Vorgabe, dass Verfahrsätze angesteuert werden müssen. Jetzt will ich aber über eine Teach-Funktion die Verfahrsätze von der SPS an den Starter schicken. Allerdings treten da bei mir Probleme auf. Wenn ich die Verfahrsätze rüber schreibe, macht er es für 2 Verfahrsätze und bricht dann mit Fehler e1a1 ab. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Ich komm einfach nicht drauf. Hab schon ziemlich viel versucht. Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## elifendt (12 Juli 2012)

Problem gelöst! 

Ich hatte im Achs-DB für ziemlich viele Geschwindigkeiten 0 drin, was der Starter dann nicht nimmt und einen Fehler bringt. Hab dann die ganzen vorhanden Verfahrsätze im Starter erstmal ausgelesen und dann die Parameter im Simatic Manager geändert und wieder eingespielt!


----------

